# Facebook coding?



## scaminatrix (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone. Whilst eagerly awaiting Kreij's programming/coding guide, I'm trying to find out how to link things in facebook. I think it's called a Hyperlink (doing this)

Can anyone teach me how to do hyperlinking in the language that facebook uses please? I'm generally not a n00b so you can go in depth.

EDIT: This isn't an invitation to add me on facebook. Stop it


----------



## Depth (Jan 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> so you can go in depth.



Hey, I'm not into that stuff, mate


On a more serious note:

http://www.facebook.com/notes_cheatsheet.php

```
<a href="http://www.facebook.com">Facebook</a>
```

Gives the equivalent of  Facebook


Edit: tested them and it seems they only work in notes, sorry. Should've seen that one.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 24, 2011)

That's alright mate, cheers for the link etc. it's given me something to work with.


----------



## Depth (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think scripts are allowed on Facebook, I can imagine it being heavily abused by the countless trolls on there


----------



## caleb (Jan 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm generally not a n00b so you can go in depth.


rotfl


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm generally not a n00b so you can go in depth.



Stop teasin' and begin pleasin' but don't be brutal with the lube 'cause i'm an anal n00b.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 24, 2011)

We are all easily pleased aren't we?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 24, 2011)

At this hour early morning of course


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 24, 2011)

The only way I know to add links in Facebook is to link friends in status messages.  Doing that you just put a @ before their name, like @DonInKansas.


----------



## Depth (Jan 24, 2011)

Lots of gags to be had with my forum name but you have to sieze that one special moment for it to be hilarious rather than overused


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you read this, it may help -

http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=416


----------



## Catherine (Feb 14, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Have you read this, it may help -
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=416



Thanks! I really helped!


----------

